# Flowers in my garden



## George Farmer (11 Jul 2013)

Hi all,

It was a lovely day so I thought I'd get outside and take a few photos of some of the beautiful flowers I have in my garden.  Taken with my new Canon 6D and trusted 100mm macro lens.

My favourite is the yellow lily.  I think the dark green background contrasts brilliantly.


----------



## oldbloke (11 Jul 2013)

That looks an awesome lens.
And the camera's ok too....!!


----------



## George Farmer (11 Jul 2013)

Thanks. 

I love the Canon 100mm macro.  

And yes, the 6D is a massive improvement over my 5 year-old 50D. Earlier I was shooting fish at ISO 6400 and the noise was about the same as ISO 800 on the 50D. Not to mention the video and WiFi functions.

All these were shot at ISO 1600 and 1/400 sec, so I didn't need a tripod.


----------



## oldbloke (11 Jul 2013)

High ISO.........Canons crack cocaine


----------



## George Farmer (11 Jul 2013)

Well, I will never advocate the use of Class A substances but I love high ISO all day long.  If I can use fast shutter speeds and small apertures without the need for loads of aquarium light then that's always a good thing!


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jul 2013)

Great photos George!! Makes me think I need a new camera!! I accept donations of a 6D or 7D


----------

